# Breathlessness



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

I have my blood tests done on Tuesday - one is for TSH (I don't see my doctor testing my FT3 or FT4 if my TSH is normal) and the other is for the same 3 but with Anti TPO antibodies as it'd be interesting to see what my antibodies are doing since I have been on the Levo at 100mcg.

Well today I have felt very bad. My periods are heavy and the one I'm on bleeds through my clothes. I have a hissing sound in my head, my eyes feel puffy, I'm tired, sweaty and my chest hurts, making me feel breathless.

Is this typical of hashimotos?

Thanks

jo xxx


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm having bloodwork done too on Monday. I'm going to demand the full panel as stated in the labs checklist. I've just had a TSH panel, looks like that's it. I have the same buzzing in my head too. Are you joining the call this morning? I am and I'm excited to learn about this disease more. I was told on this site to go gluten free, so I'm gong to try that first. This disease is so frustrating and challenging!


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

tlindsey48 said:


> I'm having bloodwork done too on Monday. I'm going to demand the full panel as stated in the labs checklist. I've just had a TSH panel, looks like that's it. I have the same buzzing in my head too. Are you joining the call this morning? I am and I'm excited to learn about this disease more. I was told on this site to go gluten free, so I'm gong to try that first. This disease is so frustrating and challenging!


hi tlindsay!! Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear you've had noises in your ear too. It is frustrating isn't it.

I cannot join the call as I'm in the United Kingdom but I believe I can join on the Web??? Not sure but I'll try and find out.

I was told to go dairy free by a nutritionist which I have done but I think she implied I have to go gluten free too. Good luck with going gluten free, I hope it works for you. 

Jo xxx


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, if you take out Gluten and some of these veggies, oh my gosh what is left to eat? LOL I'm going dairy free too. I can't give up my cocktails though.

Please do join the web next time. She's giving me so much information and validating this is real and doctors I'm sorry don't do hardly anything to help!  Tracy


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

tlindsey48 said:


> Well, if you take out Gluten and some of these veggies, oh my gosh what is left to eat? LOL I'm going dairy free too. I can't give up my cocktails though.
> Please do join the web next time. She's giving me so much information and validating this is real and doctors I'm sorry don't do hardly anything to help!  Tracy


LOL yes indeed. I'm with you on the what is there left to eat. I had 2 cocktails a month ago and was sick!! It was terrible but I don't drink cocktails that much. I was out today as my boyfriend thought I needed cheering up so I missed it!! Gutted!! I'll look on YouTube or Google it later. Thanks for letting me know she gave you lots of information. I hope she will do so with me too. And good luck with the information!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

While doing those things might make your system feel a little better, it won't do a thing for the Hashimoto's.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thank you for your reply.

I don't know what I can do to help the Hashimotos.

I take iron, vitamin d, folate and vitamin b12 supplements, but my dietician suggested I discontinue the iron and folate, cut out gluten and dairy and take rosehips 1000mcg, a prebiotic, a multivit, another form of iron, something called Bio-Kult and something called T-Convert.

I already feel better and my folks say I look better, too, so things are working....or not? I have felt rough for so long I don't know as to why I feel better than I did before.

Jo xxx


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Believe me, if that's all it took to feel better, we'd all be doing it. I truly hate to be the bearer of bad tidings.

I think your feeling better is strictly psychological. Learn about physiology and specifically autoimmune diseases. Taking vitamins and supplements won't help the disease. As far as a dietician counseling you.....remember, a dietician doesn't have the level of training or experience that an endocrinologist does.

Recently published studies have shown that all the vitamins, etc., are a lot of hype. Another thing to consider: you don't know where these came from or what's in them. On top of that, should you need to have surgery, unless it's life threatening, the surgeons will make you wait some period of time until many of these things have cleared your system. They do not know how they interact with Rx meds, so they need to eliminate them in order to reduce liability.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi CA-Lynn, thanks for your reply.

I have my thyroid function test tomorrow and I will be having my TSH and FT4 done through the NHS and Anti-TPO/Anti-TG, TSH, FT4 and FT3 through a private blood draw at the same time.

Maybe seeing a dietician isn't the way to go. The person who recommended me to her has a daughter with Grave's Disease and she suggested I see this dietician. Maybe sticking with the endocrinologist for now is my best bet.

I don't know if I need to have surgery - despite high Anti-TPO antibodies my thyroid has not swelled but back in 2012 it did swell. This was before any thyroid disease diagnosis and I do kind of kick myself still for not seeking any advice from a doctor regarding that as it would have been picked up much sooner. Instead it got picked up a year later, well, more than a year.

I can learn about physiology and autoimmune diseases - I guess. I'm not scientifically minded so this will take some time.

Jo xxx


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Seeking advice from a doctor sooner may not have helped you at all. I've been fighting for the tiniest bit of care for over 30 years, and just now things are starting to happen. It's their job to put things together and actually practice medicine. Don't be hard on yourself, this is a VERY complicated condition, and you aren't a doctor.

I take vitamins,herbal tinctures and medicinal teas. I also have my chakras aligned, get crystal cleansings, and meditate. Without B-12 supplementation, I would die I try to keep an open mind. And I know for sure that a psychological cure is just as real as is any cure.

Take care of yourself and learn as much as you can, so you can be your own best advocate. (HUGS)


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for reply.

I drink jasmine green tea...not sure if that's herbal or medicinal. But I like it anyway.

I also drink hot almond milk. I started drinking that last night and within 5 minutes I was getting sleepy. Almond contains magnesium, am I right? I read that if someone is low in magnesium they get sleepy when they take it before bed. It was something I googled.

Just had a letter through from my endocrinologist today. My appointment with her is now 3 days later than booked. This is the fourth time it has been changed.

Jo xxx


----------

